# Sprawy forum >  jest tu jakiś mod??

## Kastalaw

Opiekuje się tutaj ktoś tymi forami??  Mam pytanie, dlaczego nie moge zmodyfikować wpisu?  dlaczego linku nie moge dodać Dlaczego zdjęcia nie mogę wkleić???  Ktoś tu omaga wogóle?

----------


## Adamodpowiedz

Następnym razem pomyśl kilka razy zanim coś napiszesz.

----------

